# Form No: 80 "Personal particulars for character assessment"



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

I am in the process of filling an online visa application for subclass 175 and i want to know that is it required to fill the form no: 80 "Personal particulars for character assessment" ?

because alot of things in this form are already stated in online application. kindly help me with this.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

If it asks you in the application form to complete a Form 80 and upload that, then just do it as with everything else requested in an application.
The Form 80 is for sending to a separate government agency when external security checks are to be made as in the case of people from what are considered to be high risk regions.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

Dear Wanderer, 

It says on the immi.gov.au website that when you commence your online application you would receive a checklist of the documents required for online application. I couldnt find one.

would it be available once i submit my online application and pay the fee ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

There's a checklist for written applications and so it makes sense that there will be a checklist for an online application and I'd expect that ought to be available to review before you pay your application fee.
Maybe you just need to explore the online application a bit more to track it down.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wanderer said:


> There's a checklist for written applications and so it makes sense that there will be a checklist for an online application and I'd expect that ought to be available to review before you pay your application fee.
> Maybe you just need to explore the online application a bit more to track it down.


dear wanderer
i have filled the complete online app, and the last page is for payment, i have scanned through many times, till the last payment page. It doesnt offer checklist. I am not asking without doing my home work sir


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Send an enquiry to Immi and they'll explain.


----------



## raysool (Sep 28, 2010)

adeelijaz49 said:


> dear wanderer
> i have filled the complete online app, and the last page is for payment, i have scanned through many times, till the last payment page. It doesnt offer checklist. I am not asking without doing my home work sir


Dear sir,
1- the online checklist appears after paying the fees and entering the final step of the application.
2- the form 80 must be requested first then sent.
it is included in the application checklist & it is also mentioned that you don't start the police checks unless requested to do so.

i hope i answered all your questions.


----------



## adeelijaz49 (Nov 26, 2010)

raysool said:


> Dear sir,
> 1- the online checklist appears after paying the fees and entering the final step of the application.
> 2- the form 80 must be requested first then sent.
> it is included in the application checklist & it is also mentioned that you don't start the police checks unless requested to do so.
> ...


thanks dude.....
I am just a bit nervous. Big amount submitted for the first time


----------

